# 42yo Male Introducing myself and my works in progress



## Chadleyb

I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.

I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.

Here are the links to my ravelry projects.

http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## Nancie E

Hi from Calgary. You will enjoy this site, and find many patterns to look through. So sorry about your house and loss.
Welcome.


----------



## 3mom

Hey and welcome! Love the sweater--think I may make it. Am bookmarking the pattern.


----------



## purl2diva

The sweater is gorgeous. I, too, will bookmark the pattern. Welcome to KP. You will like being here and we would like to see more of your projects as you complete them.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Welcome to the family. Your work is wonderful. Keep it up. We all have some of these projects that just "never get to be finished" type..LOL


----------



## Chadleyb

It's not my work yet. Those are pictures from the pattern. Hopefully soon my mother will be modeling her sweater.

..Chad


----------



## sand dollar

Welcome to you from Nova Scotia canada. You are a beautiful knitter. Love the colors. kp is a good place to be, it can be very addictive  I am sure you will love it here and again welcome to the family.


----------



## Leonora

Hi and welcome from the Northeast of Enland in the UK. Your work is beautiful, and I love the sweater. Leonora.


----------



## btibbs70

A hearty "Howdy" from Texas. There are lots of guys on the site, this you probably already know.

You have just joined one of the most informative and creative pools on the 'Net. There is a knowledge base that is so extensive, it's remarkable.

Welcome. Glad you're here.

BTW, your work and color choices are perfect!


----------



## Pocahontas

Welcome from Alabama. If you stick with us, your interest in completing projects will probably pick up. Sorry about the loss of your house and all of it's contents.


----------



## Purly Girly

So glad you've joined KP! You'll get lots of advice and encouragement here.


----------



## gagesmom

hi chad, welcome to kp. sorry to hear about your house. glad you found us. moms sweater looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: hope to see more of your work :thumbup:


----------



## annjaneice

Welcome from Kansas! I love your knitting, you are very talented. Thanks for sharing the pictures and the websites.


----------



## flockie

Welcome from Illinois! Love the afghan, they take awhile to knit but besides scarves they are my favorite project.

Sorry to hear about the fire and loss of your home.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Welcome. I'm in Belle Fourche, SD. What part of the state are you in? I'm 61 and still working, but love to knit.


----------



## GQR999

Greetings Chad and welcome from central Florida! Lovely pattern choices. You will love it here


----------



## farmgirl

Welcome! I love your projects!


----------



## kiwiannie

Welcome from Australia,i like your work,happy knitting.


----------



## suebuddah

Chadleyb said:


> I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.
> 
> I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.
> 
> Here are the links to my ravelry projects.
> 
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


so sorry to hear about your house Chad, welcome to the forum by the way, your work looks lovely, hope you soon get another stash together xx


----------



## paljoey46

Welcome from Florida's Treasure Coast. This is the best site for ideas, support and information. Your projects are beautiful. We lived in Montana for 14 years and I'm ready to move back so that I can wear sweaters like the one for your Mom. To hot here to wear many sweaters. Sorry to hear of the loss of your house and things. Hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## christineannj

Hello Chad
Nice to hear from you. So sorry to hear about your house but you sound as though you are getting your life back together again. Love your work. My grandad use to crochet and did some lovely work
Best wishes
Christine


----------



## Rancin98

Welcome, beautiful work! I'm Cindy


----------



## amudaus

Hello Chadleyb welcome to the forum,love mum,s jumper,you will enjoy yourself here as everyone is friendly and very helpful,from the east coast of yorkshire uk.


----------



## Chadleyb

BobnDejasMom said:


> Welcome. I'm in Belle Fourche, SD. What part of the state are you in? I'm 61 and still working, but love to knit.


I'm in the NE corner of the state as far from Belle Fourche as I can be and still be in the state. A little town called Britton. It's 38 miles from MN and 10 miles from ND. Aberdeen is the nearest real town, and even they don't have a yarn store. Watertown has some yarn in a frame shop. No real selection of yarn, but they have bamboo needles and stuff. There is too much acrylic yarn in South Dakota, and the wool we have looks like acrylic  I'm learning to buy on line.


----------



## thegrape

Welcome to the forum! Your work is awesome!


----------



## jennyb1

Hi Chad!

Your work is great!!!!! Sorry to hear about your home burning down last year. I would have been devastated at having lost all my possessions, so good on you for picking yourself up and starting again with your wonderful knitting. I am very impressed.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## AvonelleRed

Welcome from Alabama! I have been through a couple of house fires, so I can absolutely sympathize with you. It hurts, for sure.

Just keep working on your knitting and crocheting. Make a promise to yourself to finish at least one thing before you start any more projects. I have to do that sometimes. I always have several things going on at once, and if I am not careful, I will just keep adding on more projects before I even finish the first one, so have to stop myself until at least one or two are finished.


----------



## wannabear

Hi Chad and welcome!

Your pattern choices are a little different from what we usually see, and I like them. Both of them have a simple design and the important part of them is color. Really unusual in a baby blanket, because most of those lean toward feminine and frothy. Be sure to post pictures when you finish these things . . . which I know you're going to do.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos

Welcome from Atlanta .
Sorry about you house .
Maybe all of us can send you some supplies . God knows we all have more than we need .


----------



## Sunny Days

Hi and welcome from Northern Wisconsin. I really like your mother's sweater and your choice of colors and the afghan is very creative...you do very nice work. Seeing all sorts of pictures posted on this site from other crafters will inspire you to complete your projects and post pictures! Sorry about the loss of your house.


----------



## kyterp

Welcome from Kentucky!! I am looking forward to seeing your first completion. This is a motivating site!


----------



## flitri

G'day and welcome from Sydney Australia, I am sorry that you lost your house. Happy knitting and you will find that this site is addictive.


----------



## tami_ohio

Welcome from Ohio! Sorry to hear about your house, but glad to see you here and crocheting.


----------



## marimom

A warm (and I do mean warm} welcome from Tucson, AZ temp 78 degrees today. If you want some sites to look up yarn that is not expensive, please private message me and I will get them to you. Glad you found us.


----------



## 22401

Welcome from Maryland. You'll enjoy this group and get your inspiration to finish your projects.


----------



## BTRFLY

welcome from PA sorry to hear you lost your house . I hope this is a better year for you. Your knitting is very nice, maybe have a couple of projects going so you can switch back and forth until they are done :thumbup:


----------



## wagytails

A Big Texas Welcome, so happy to have you join us. Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Butterfly1943

Welcome from SE Michigan. Sorry about your house. I'm a mom too and you can consider me your mom and make me one of those sweaters. Love it.


----------



## evesch

Hi from farrrr Southwestern Mn near SF. There are several knitting groups in SF.


----------



## i knit

so happy you joined us & shared your beautiful work hope to see more!


----------



## Grandma Jan

Hi Chad! Welcome from Michigan. Can't wait to see the sweater when you've finished it.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Chadleyb said:


> I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.
> 
> I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.
> 
> Here are the links to my ravelry projects.
> 
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


Welcome! I love your mother's sweater! Esoecially love the colors you've chosen. I, too used to specialize in unfinished projects. Actually, I'd knit the entire sweater but is'e the knitting I love, not the assembling.
I'm better with the things I knit for kids. Because I have no little ones of my own to knit for anymore I knit things for children and donate them to The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. These children don't have much and are recognize the need to put it together and get it to the Mission!

Enjoy this site. Now I have to try to track down the pattern for your mother's sweater!


----------



## Kathi11

Welcome Chad. I think my attention span is the same as yours. I haven't made an adult sweater in years and find that if I stick to hats, mittens, scarves, socks and baby things I'm much more productive and make lots of people happy with their gifts. So sorry about the fire. Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Chadleyb said:


> I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.
> 
> I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.
> 
> Here are the links to my ravelry projects.
> 
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


Welcome! I love your mother's sweater! Esoecially love the colors you've chosen. I, too used to specialize in unfinished projects. Actually, I'd knit the entire sweater but is'e the knitting I love, not the assembling.
I'm better with the things I knit for kids. Because I have no little ones of my own to knit for anymore I knit things for children and donate them to The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. These children don't have much and are recognize the need to put it together and get it to the Mission!

Enjoy this site. Now I have to try to track down the pattern for your mother's sweater!


----------



## virginia42

Welcome from Ohio. Good to see another man to join those on the site. I hope you will receive encouragement on this site to finish your projects. Lots of great folks here.


----------



## higheagle

G'day Chad, Sorry to hear about the loss. I have been knitting since i was nine years old. I find knitting is a wonderful hobby, and for me it is comforting.. Now that I am retired, i can knit every day as much time as I want. Keep up the good work mate. 
Take care,
Andrew, from Alice Springs, Australia


----------



## Gingamgal

Hi and welcome! I have to admit, I got a chuckle from your intro line, I was thinking in pattern terms, thought you had done 42 Y-arn O-vers!! LOL guess I should get my head out of the pattern books once in a while!!


----------



## Barons daughter

Welcome From Nova Scotia Canada. If those pictures are some of what you work from I can hardly wait to see your finished products using them.


----------



## jumbleburt

Another welcome from Michigan! I'm glad to see more and more men getting involved - it helps to dispel the "little old lady" sterotype for knitters. I LOVE your mom's sweater - I'm sure she's very proud to show it off. I look forward to seeing more of your projects. 
Jan


----------



## barbara schiller

Looked for pattern on Ralvery but couldn.t reach it


----------



## Maisy

Beautiful sweater.

I was in South Dakota last August. Beautiful place to be.

Maisy


----------



## leslie41447

Welcome from Santa Fe New Mexico!


----------



## babsnana

Hi Chad and welcome to KP. So sorry about the fire....very sad!! What part of SD are you from? I live about 60 miles east of Watertown on the MN/SD border. Hope you do get more organized and finish your projects. There is such a wonderful feeling of accomplishment when you do!


----------



## cheri49

Welcome from S W MN. This is a encouraging and informative group.


----------



## funthreads623

good work!! you will catch up soon!! keep the faith!


----------



## babsnana

Where in SW MN? I am in Dawson.


----------



## tootsie001

Hi from Wi. I am sure you will enjoy the site. Some of the men on the site have a tea party thread going. It is always interesting to see the men's creations. Sorry to hear of the disaster. It is always makes life difficult for a time. How would we know the good times if we had nothing to compare them with. Everyone is supportive on this site. Welcome aboard and looking forward to seeing our completed works.


----------



## Ingried

Welcome and I sure hope that you keep on crafting. The Pullover is beautiful. Do no waste your Talent.


----------



## jumbleburt

Some of the men on the site have a tea party thread going. 

I mentioned to my SO something about a "thread" here and he said "shouldn't you call it a yarn?" Good point!
Jan


----------



## Arwin

Hello & welcome to KP from manitoba canada, we're 'almost' neighbors!! ha ha
i know you will love being with this forum, everyone is really helpful,


----------



## Knitress

Chadleyb said:


> I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.
> 
> I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.
> 
> Here are the links to my ravelry projects.
> 
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


Chad, welcome to the site. So sorry to hear about the loss of your home and projects. Hope things are getting better for you.


----------



## Edith M

Welcome to KP. You will enjoy it here I am sure. So sorry about your house. Hope you are resettled and starting a whole new stash of yarns, patterns and tools. We will encourage you to finish your projects but we also understand WIPS (works in progress) Edith M


----------



## Isis

Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your home


----------



## Ann DeGray

Ann DeGray said:


> Chadleyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.
> 
> I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.
> 
> Here are the links to my ravelry projects.
> 
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I love your mother's sweater! Esoecially love the colors you've chosen. I, too used to specialize in unfinished projects. Actually, I'd knit the entire sweater but is'e the knitting I love, not the assembling.
> I'm better with the things I knit for kids. Because I have no little ones of my own to knit for anymore I knit things for children and donate them to The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. These children don't have much and are recognize the need to put it together and get it to the Mission!
> 
> Enjoy this site. Now I have to try to track down the pattern for your mother's sweater!
Click to expand...

And I DID! It took a little doing but I did track down and downloaded the pattern. It's gonna kill me to wait to start it but I have about a dozen projects going right now so I'm gonna make me wait. Thanks fir steering me to it. Keep those knitting needles going!


----------



## MOM_WOW

Howdy! Did I see your pic on the "men who knit" site?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Welcome to our side of Paradise


----------



## knitknack

Welcome from South Florida. The pieces are qjuite beautiful. Definitely going to bookmark the sweater for a to-do project.
You will love the site, great people, many men, and everyone is so helpful.
Look forward to seeing your completed work.


----------



## CrochetyLady

Welcome from New Jersey. If you need to rebuild your stash quickly and cheaply don't forget yard sales.


----------



## loriekennedy

Welcome from N L, Canada, love this forum!!!


----------



## ulrika

Hi Chad. Welcome to the forum. You will get lot of help and encouragement here. Sorry to hear about your house. I hope you are getting your life back in order. I know what you men about getting bored with the projects, but it's so gratifying when one gets done. Take lots of pictures and show us more of your stuff. From Ulrika up here in the Great White North.


----------



## STITCH124

Welcome Chad...so sorry to hear about you losing your house,but very happy that you are ok. Happy to see more fellas knitting. I think it's a wonderfully relaxing hobby. I love the baby blanket pattern and have decided to make one for my nephew coming in May! Would be nice to see pics of your finished projects...Take care, Julie


----------



## wordpaintervs

Welcome and good for you for joining. This is such a great and supportive group. You get encouragement and ideas, patterns etc, from all directions.

Welcome welcome welcome


----------



## Hippie Chick

Welcome from Windy California! I too am sorry for your loss. I know the pain... Hang in there!


----------



## geewhiz

Welcome. So sorry to hear about your house.You have found a really friendly bunch who will help with your knitting problems, and cheer you up when you feel down.Hugs Gee.


----------



## Isa53

I love those patterns! Welcome to Knitting Paradise! Sorry to hear about the fire...


----------



## czechmate

Oh that is a horrible experience but you survived and are still knitting,so keep going and it will help your well being.welcome and thanks for sharing.


----------



## alucalind

welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your house. I have several WIPs and eventually get them all done!  There are several great on-line sites for purchasing yarn that is of high quality and good customer service.

www.yarn.com (WEBS)
www.yarn-paradise.com (ICE yarns)
www.discountyarnsale.com (Sumptuous yarns - their service is mediocre, but their prices are great and shipping isn't too bad.)

Even though I live in NY, I find that sometimes I can only find what I want on-line. 

Love the pattern choices and knitting.


----------



## BSH

Hi and welcome from Michigan. So sorry for your loss. If there is anything you need let us know we might be able to help out with your knitting restocking.


----------



## Chadleyb

MOM_WOW said:


> Howdy! Did I see your pic on the "men who knit" site?


Yes you did!


----------



## tricilicious

Welcome from Buckinghamshire, England. The sweater is lovely. Sorry about the loss of your home. it must be devastating for you.


----------



## kangaroo

Chadleyb said:


> I'm a male knitter/crocheter from South Dakota. My house burned down last march and I lost all of my good yarns, projects and pattern books. I don't make as much money as I used to, so I'm starting slow, but I have 3 works in progress. I have from the pattern books of two to show you what I am going for and my link to ravelry projects.
> 
> I'm 42 years old and have been knitting since I was about 15 years old. I didn't start working on real projects until I was about 25. I've never really finished anything. I get a sweater back or a sleeve done and then I get bored with it. I hope to do better now that I am more organized.
> 
> Here are the links to my ravelry projects.
> 
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/ms
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/sa
> http://ravel.me/chadleyb/caba
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


 :thumbup:  :wink: Welcome from Australia


----------



## Roe

North Carolina welcomes you to the sight Chad.


----------



## evesch

babsnana said:


> Where in SW MN? I am in Dawson.


I am in Beaver Creek, Mn. far SWMN.


----------



## gramm27

Hi Chadley, welcome from PA. I also have the problem of not finishing my projects. I'm going to try to be better with that. Sorry about losing your home and belongings.


----------



## dotcarp2000

What a great job you do !!!! Mom's sweater is gorgeous and so is she. So sorry you had such rotten luck and do hope no one was hurt in the fire. Things you can replace but never the folks that could have been hurt. Keep on knitting and welcome to KP. This is a great site.


----------



## Karena

Chad, Welcome from Los Angeles. Beautiful work. Check the swaps for some yarn. Hope you enjoy the site. I am sure you will be a real contributor. 
Karen


----------



## Karena

Chad, Welcome from Los Angeles. Beautiful work. Check the swaps for some yarn. Hope you enjoy the site. I am sure you will be a real contributor. 
Karen


----------



## skater

Hello Chad, Welcome! I am truly sorry about the loss of your home.


----------



## jassy

Hi from Oregon, like your projects.
Jassy


----------



## fayzee

My son is Chad and hes almost 41---wish he would have learned to knit.
Am so sorry for your loss but looks like you are well on your way to recovery Chad--blessings to you. Faye


----------



## debch

Hello and welcome from No. Arizona.


----------



## moonsib

The sweater and blanket are gorgeous!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

I lived in Watertown for 5 1/2 years. I'm originally from SE SD and have lived in Rapid City, Yankton, Martin and Highmore. I used to go to Aberdeen and Pierre quite a bit. I know the state pretty well as a reporter and from working in tourism.
There is no yarn here either...a little Acrylic at Pamida in Belle Fourche and at WalMart in Spearfish. There is a Hobby Lobby in Rapid City. 
I have been ordering online. I really like Smiley's Yarn. I have been very happy with everything I have gotten from there.


----------



## ssk1953

Hi Chad from northeast TN! You will love this site. Everyone is so helpful. Your knitting is beautiful. I only learned to knit 3 years ago but learned to crochet about 40+ years ago. I have about talked my 19-year-old son into learning to knit. I told him how relaxing it is. Who taught you to knit at such a young age? I just think it is great to see men knitting and crocheting!


----------



## yona

Hello and welcome to this great site from Los Angeles, California. 

So sorry your house burned down, but you are alive and well and that's what is important, right?


----------



## fabiana

Welcome from So. California. Your work is beautiful. Welcome to this wonderful site.


----------



## carughooker

Welcome from Southern Oregon. Sorry to hear of your loss, but don't give up. Glad you have joined us. This is a great sight. Lots of helpful hints and shared patterns and suggestions. Keep on knitting, M ;-)


----------



## 34652

Welcome to the forum from Indiana! 
Sorry for the loss of your home.

Good luck with the projects! I certanly understand not finishing projects--I have lots of excuses....and I have used boredom at one time or another..... 

I have cousins in SD!

Again, welcome to the forus!


----------



## barbara schiller

So nice to have you with us...Tried to get he directions for the sweater from Ravelry but couldn't --Want to make it for my daughter--thanks and welcome again


----------



## aknitter

Welcome Chad! I'm sorry that you had such terrible troubles with a fire no less. Ugh! I can't imagine. 

Your work is beautiful and maybe with all of us cheering you on you will continue to accomplish end goals. We're here for you!

Anita


----------



## SherryH

Welcome to the site! I'm sorry to hear of your great loss, I hope no one was injured. Wonderful that you have some great projects lined up. I also have trouble finishing a project because I get bored, have to force myself to finish sometimes.


----------



## knitting_mama

Welcome aboard! It's nice to see a man pick up this hobby an love it as much as the women here do!


----------

